# Plant recommendations?



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 30 gallon tank, it is 36" long and 18-19" tall, and I have this light. (Beamswork Tri 60 - 78 x 0.2w LED (72 white 6 actinic) - 24" extendable brackets to 30", three ways toggle on/off switches function as 1) both white and blue on, 2) off, 3) only moonlight on.

Substrate is silica sand from Lordco. I have no CO2 or anything, and don't plan on getting it. Can anyone recommend a few plants that might work in my conditions? I would like something that gets kind of tall, to replace the plastic plants that are getting covered with algae and are looking yucky, as well as some lower ground types. 

Tank stock is
Angelfish
neons
emperor tetras
L200
bristlenose pleco
iridescent shark (baby. Yes I know this was stupid, my son begged me for a shark and I caved)

So nothing that should eat the plants or anything.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Java Fern, Anubias and Crypts should all work well in that tank. The Fern and Anubias should be attached to wood while the Crypts will grow in sand with a few root tabs no problem.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a perfect plant package for you for $15. All these plants will do well with the lights you have but will probably benefit from adding trace elements for the plants. You may also want to get some root tabs or Jobes sticks. As long as you have a regular and consistent photoperiod set-up with a timer, you should be good to go. Let me know if you're interested via PM.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

It sounds great but I'm hoping to find something a bit closer to home.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

How often should root tabs be added?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Giant or Jungle val is easy and will fill a tank that size.


----------

